# Can I see your newborn in their Roundabout?



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm trying to decide if this would be a good fit for a newborn... This car seat thing is driving me NUTS!!!


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

My DS was 8lbs 2 oz when he was born and the straps for the Roundabout were above his shoulders, which made me nervous. We used a bucket instead and switched to the Roundabout after the straps were at or below his shoulders, as recommended. hth!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

It's not a good fit for a newborn. Visit the family safety board. They will have lots of great advice!


----------



## MaybeGracie (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmm, I don't have any pictures of DS in the carseat as a newborn. He was 8 lbs 9 oz, 20" long, and we used the Roundabout from birth.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

7# and 20".
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats103.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats106.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats105.jpg

10# and 23".
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...NDABOUT001.jpg

Just for kicks and I b/c she's the cutest girl I've ever had, lol, this was last week at 21# and 30".
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ebr2008002.jpg


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Not a very good picture, and it's a Marathon, not a Roundabout, but:

http://www.boondock.org/photos/2004/DSC00340.JPG

On the way home from the hospital.

FWIW... the Marathon has a lower seated shoulder height minimum listed on the Britax website than the Roundabout does, even though the bottom slot is the same height in both seats, and the Roundabout is smaller overall.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's some pics of DD2 in the Marathon.

3 weeks
She's really not that far below the bottom slots (within the "legal" limits) but the fit over the legs was what scared me. She could easily pull her legs up to her tummy.

11 weeks

11 weeks again


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Ooooooooo Scarlett (did i spell that right







) what a beautiful name!

THANK YOU everyone who posted pics and left comments... It really helped me alot!

Well, I'm thinking my babies are born just a little too short for the roundabout. Usually around 19", 20" at most. GRRR! This is so tough! I'm trying to get new car seats so I can fit 3 in the back w/out spending more than I need to. Safety is first obviously. Now I don't know if I want to buy a higher priced infant car seat (Graco SafeSeat or Chicco KeyFit 30) to use until they reach the height limit (my kids are always too tall before they're too heavy. Then buy a convertible. OR do I buy a cheaper infant seat like a snug ride or something and then the convertible sooner. AHHHHHHHHH! LOL!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

What about the Radian. It's very narrow and often fits nb better than other convertibles.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
What about the Radian. It's very narrow and often fits nb better than other convertibles.

Well, now... Lets get some more pictures going! LOL! I didn't think of the Radian as a newborn seat!

Does anyone have any pics of THIS?


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Just for kicks and I b/c she's the cutest girl I've ever had, lol, this was last week at 21# and 30".
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ebr2008002.jpg

She's adorable! My dd has the same pajamas


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
Well, now... Lets get some more pictures going! LOL! I didn't think of the Radian as a newborn seat!

Does anyone have any pics of THIS?

If no one gives you pics by next week I can take some, but he'll be about 3 weeks old by then. My twins are using the radians, but I have to take them out when my parents come and reinstall them in the back. I can try to snap a pic of him in it when I move the seats. I can just try to sit him in it and see how the straps line up...


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelEve14* 
She's adorable! My dd has the same pajamas









Thanks, those are my favorite pjs! She has them on now.









Here's Ilana again in the Radian at 8# and about 21", so she's like 6 wks old in these pics, but for other baby's that birth!








http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats114.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats118.jpg

The Radian 80 comes w/ the infant insert as well, or you can buy a 65 and buy the extra insert and save about $50 or so.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Thanks, those are my favorite pjs! She has them on now.









Here's Ilana again in the Radian at 8# and about 21", so she's like 6 wks old in these pics, but for other baby's that birth!








http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats114.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats118.jpg

The Radian 80 comes w/ the infant insert as well, or you can buy a 65 and buy the extra insert and save about $50 or so.









She is darling







I love her cheeks!

Well, the Radian seems FAR better than the Roundabout... I'd be saving a lot of money in the long run by buying the Radian for the new baby (who wouldn't know the difference of being able to see out of the car window).

What about side impact for an infant in the Radian? Is it safe? Would it be safer to put the baby in an infant seat and then upgrade? If I do that, would it be smarter to buy a SnugRide and then the Radian instead of the SafeSeat or KeyFit and then the Radian. Talking price there.

Basically, I want to get something that is fuctional and safe yet I spend the least amount of $$ necessary. LOL!

I was thinking too, I could put DS (who likes to look out the window) in the middle. Then he could still see. But is it really safe to put the baby on the outside?


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

I just looked up Sunshine Kids site... I'm leaning more and more towards just getting all Radians or 2 Radians and an infant seat.....

I think DS would HOPEFULLY get use to sitting lower.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I would head into Omaha and try them out at Kids Stuff, I'd meet you there if you want to help you make sure they'd fit before you buy them etc.







A rfing child is safer than a ffing one, so most would tell you to the put the baby outboard w/ your ffing child in the middle. This seat also tethers rfing which is nice. AJ much prefers to sit in the lower Radian as opposed to Evan's BV. If you want an infant seat for at first, I'd get the Snugride (front adjuster) unless you just want the extra higher limits on the Safeseat. I LOVED my SS1 and felt it was needed w/ my 2 other rugrats running around and taking inside and out of school everyday, but if you don't want to use it like I did, than no point spending the extra $ on the higher limits. If the baby fits in the Radian, there's no reason to get a Radian. If nothing else, you can buy the Radian and then send DH to Target to get a seat if needed if baby seems really small etc.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

This is true... Does the SS1 have good padding under the butt?

I will definitely take you up on the offer for helping with car seats! I just have to find a time to plan a trip down there!

My kids usually out grew the regular infant seats at 4-5 mos old. So, I'm wondering if it's worth it or not to spend the extra $$ on a SS1. Or do I just get the Radian for the babe too.

I have DS, 16mo, FF.







I know, I know... I didn't know it was a big deal! I actually thought you were "suppose" to turn them around at a year old and at least 20#.

So what if I put DD, 4yo, in Radian FF in middle... DS, 16mo, outboard in MA IF I can make it fit or in another Radian... New Babe in either infant seat or Radian outboard.

Does that sound ok?

Did you see my post on car-seat.org? I posted it shortly after I posted this post on mdc and I got links to your Radian infant pics.







thought that was funny!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I love being popular, even if it's really b/c of my kids.







I loved my Safeseat, Ilana just outgrew it last week (we could squeeze some more time out if we wanted, but she's really close). It was so nice to have it 2 winters in a row. I would get an infant seat outboard, put your oldest ffing in the middle and turn your 16 mos old (I can't imagine having Ilana ffing at this age!) back around outboard. This was the setup when I needed 3 across in my Taurus. If it makes you feel better, I had AJ ffing at 11 mos, but then turned him back around rfing at 27 mos and he stayed that way till 34 mos.







If it weren't so freaking cold this week I'd go try and put my MA next to my Radian and see what happens. I bet it would work w/ the MA rfing.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

I know, I feel bad about turning DS FF. But honestly, he's always hated carseats/car rides and when we did finally turn him around he seemed to like it better.

If I put MA and Radian side by side w/the MA RF will I be able to put the MA FF when needed? Or maybe that'll be too tight of a fit.

Hmmmm....


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

i dont' think a MA FF will fit next to anothe rseat...period. do you already have the MA? if not, i would just go with 3 radians, and just the 65 (unless you really think they will hit 80lbs soon...the heights are the same on the 2 seats). the radians will install much easier next to each other and IMHO the radian usually is a better fit for an infant. i would also not buy the infant seat just for 4 - 5 months, unless your child is really tiny or has special needs. i love love love my radians (can you tell







) and am planning on 2 more when this baby comes. it will save you some $$ and have lots othe rbenefits too!!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It really depends on your car.







What do you drive?


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, I already have the MA....

It seems like everyone who has a Radian really loves them! If I put the new baby in the Radian, should I still put them outboard? Or should the baby be in the middle?

When you buy the car seat covers on Sunshine Kids website do you get the infant support pillows too? I looked at ordering the Princess one and it showed it w/the pillows???

We drive a Ford Fusion... We measured and we have 54".


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, if you order the princess cover, it will come w/ the pillows. Kids Stuff has the Princess in stock, or they did. Last time I was there they only had 1 Radian which I thought was weird. A few people on c-s.org have said they've gotten the MA next to he RN w/ them both ffing.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh! I forgot to tell you! I had a couple minutes after my appt. in Omaha a couple weeks ago and stopped in at Kids Stuff to look at seats. The guy told me they were getting rid of the RN80?!?!?!?!?!! That they wouldn't be carrying it anymore and the Sunshine Kids wouldn't be making it?!?!?! I seen nothing on the their site saying they were discontinuing the RN80.

I can always buy a used cover too. That would save $$. I don't need the 80#er anyway. I'm leaning towards the RN for the new babe too. I planned on using a convertible anyway. Until I realized we couldn't fit our current one in the car. I plan on slinging baby when we go out like I did w/DS. So I don't think I'd miss the carrying part THAT much. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! LOL!


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

hmm...i would still go with the 4 yo dd FF in the middle, second child RF outboard in the MA and new baby outboard RF in the radian. just curious...what seat is your 4 yo dd in?

we are planning to put the new baby in a radian but i nver thoubht about ordering the radian 80 seat cover so i owuld have the infant insert...is it ok to use that insert with the radian 65?

i'm not reallysuprised they are not making th eradian 80 anymore...just dosnt' seem worth the $$ since it gives no additional height. but why can't they sell the infant insert with the smaller seat??


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I've never heard of them not making the RN80, if it's the same guy I talked to in Dec, he gets a little confused. lol Overall they're really good, but not as good as me! Did I just say that?!









You can buy this and use it in the 65 instead of getting the 80. http://www.skjp.com/products/index.p...ray1397&id=195


----------

